

Ask HN: It got $12M from NYT and WP, but exactly is ONGO Inc building? - daviday
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5izJegEavxHErI99hmdswuM29z8eQD9IHP99G0?docId=D9IHP99G0

======
alizaki
my guess is some lame attempt at copying VEVO/Hulu's success for the newspaper
industry. my prediction based on that would be giant fail due to perceived
value and life cycle of content plus availability of free alternatives which
are most likely better (blogs, wire news, twitter)

